# New from Italy



## Wagnard (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm Claudio and I'm a pianist and a composer from Italy. I'm here to improve my knowledge on computer composing. I love to compose film scores and I'd like to become a professional composer. Thank you everyone.


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 8, 2020)

Wagnard said:


> Hi guys, I'm Claudio and I'm a pianist and a composer from Italy. I'm here to improve my knowledge on computer composing. I love to compose film scores and I'd like to become a professional composer. Thank you everyone.



Ciao Claudio, benvenuto.

Hi Claudio, welcome.


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2020)

welcome Claudio, there are a few Italian users here, as you'll soon find out...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 8, 2020)

Ciao Claudio. Di dove sei? Sono Americano ma mia moglie e' una Italiana. Mi dispiace... il mio Italiano non e' buono! Benvenuto


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 9, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Ciao Claudio. Di dove sei? Sono Americano ma mia moglie e' una Italiana. Mi dispiace... il mio Italiano non e' buono! Benvenuto



Da quello che leggo invece mi pare buono.


----------



## Wagnard (Apr 14, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Ciao Claudio. Di dove sei? Sono Americano ma mia moglie e' una Italiana. Mi dispiace... il mio Italiano non e' buono! Benvenuto


Direi Ottimo! Sono di Prato, vicino Firenze, Toscana


----------



## Wagnard (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> welcome Claudio, there are a few Italian users here, as you'll soon find out...


Thank you Rob!


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 14, 2020)

Wagnard said:


> Direi Ottimo! Sono di Prato, vicino Firenze, Toscana



Ma pensa, io sono di Firenze.


----------



## Wagnard (Apr 14, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Ma pensa, io sono di Firenze.


Non ci credo! Hai studiato al Cherubini?


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 14, 2020)

Wagnard said:


> Non ci credo! Hai studiato al Cherubini?



No io sono un ingegnere, la musica è uno dei miei hobby, quello più grande.


----------



## Wagnard (Apr 14, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> No io sono un ingegnere, la musica è uno dei miei hobby, quello più grande.


Bello! Da quello che vedo avrò comunque molto da chiederti!!


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 14, 2020)

Wagnard said:


> Bello! Da quello che vedo avrò comunque molto da chiederti!!



Certo, rispondo appena posso.


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 14, 2020)

WELCOME


----------

